

Fabric hits 1.0 - jonknee
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Fabric/1.0.0

======
forsaken
Changelog: <http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.0.0/changes/1.0.html>

This is a major version, so note the backwards incompatible parts as well:

[http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.0.0/changes/1.0.html#backwards-...](http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.0.0/changes/1.0.html#backwards-
incompatible-changes)

------
ajdecon
I currently like pdsh (<http://code.google.com/p/pdsh/>) for doing remote
sysadmin: it parallelizes very nicely, and I love being able to issue commands
like "pdsh -w compute[000-100] yum update package" to manage hundreds of nodes
at a time.

That said, I can see use cases for Fabric where you're implementing some
complex logic in Python which you'd like to push out to your servers, rather
than just doing simple shell commands or pre-pushing your scripts. But I can't
tell how well Fabric parallelizes... being Python I'd expect it to be single-
threaded :( , but I might be wrong.

Edit:typo

~~~
asksol
oh, so bash is suddenly multi-threaded now? :)

python does multiprocessing just fine:
<http://docs.python.org/library/multiprocessing.html>

~~~
riffraff
bash may not, but pdsh is (I personally used dsh, which also multiplexes ssh
connections) and the child processes do not bear the lack of multithreadness
of the parents :)

------
tomazmuraus
Nice to see a new release, but there is still no official support for a
parallel execution :(

There are some forks with a parallel support, but all of the ones which I have
tried are pretty buggy / incomplete.

I have signed up for a Fabric PyCon sprint, hopefully I can help with adding /
finishing the parallel support.

------
old-gregg
Am I missing something? I thought we're were going to get parallel execution,
@task decorator and nicer control over 'env' in 1.0? There was a post about it
just a few days ago. Right now I don't see anything from that in 1.0

~~~
gecko
That was a fork. While they'll hopefully get merged in, they're not currently
in the official queue.

~~~
sophacles
There are implementations of those features that are and have been in the
official queue for a while.

------
niels
I use Fabric both at work and for my own projects. It's really simple to use,
and I especially like that each function automatically becomes a Fabric
command. Makes it easy to do "fab test", "fab migrate"... etc.

------
btucker
Is Fabric basically capistrano implemented in python?

~~~
igorgue
Well, no, it's different, but the idea is the same...

------
igorgue
Last time I used Fabric I switched to Capistrano, no need to use this Fabric
since the language of your deployment scripts doesn't really matters.

Lately I want to experiment with Chef using blueprint [1]. What do you think?

[1]: <http://devstructure.com/>

~~~
josegonzalez
I've been using a simple Fabric script from
[http://ericholscher.com/blog/2010/nov/8/building-django-
app-...](http://ericholscher.com/blog/2010/nov/8/building-django-app-server-
chef/) to automate Chef deploys. Blueprint tried to install a lot of nonsense
on my box, and I decided that learning Chef proper would be a much better
investment of my time.

~~~
howradical
DevStructure co-founder here, sorry to hear about your experience. Not sure
when you installed blueprint, but we've recently open-sourced it and it's been
ported to python. Should require minimal "stuff" to use it. Let us know if you
have any questions or problems and again my apologies.

<https://github.com/devstructure/blueprint>

~~~
josegonzalez
It was not a reflection on your product. FWIW, I tried it out about 3 weeks
ago, using the setup.sh script. I'm not even in a position to critique
Blueprint, as I was only migrating one single Linode instance to another, and
not even anything complex.

Like you guys say, DevOps is hard.

~~~
howradical
Thanks for the clarification. We did open-source it last week (so you had an
older version) and accounts are no longer required, you can download/build/run
it. A lot easier to use should you choose to try again. If you need any help
with the migration, we're always around the chatroom.

